# Snowbird Trial



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Any News???


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

*Snowbird*

Derby to be contiued tomorrow - Qual completed


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

any results? anybody anything???? Ventura's Best Move is in the Open how is he doing or did he get dropped? that is my pups' daddy


----------



## JB03 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Open results*

1st Copper- Wayne Dodson
2nd Kevin Cheff
3rd Ruffie- Dave Smith
4th Paws- Jackie Mertens

DOnt know any other stakes except that
Andy Attar won Qual with Catch me if you can II


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*copper*

Way to go Wayne!!! If I am correct that will give Copper her FC title. All she needed (I believe) was this win. If I am wrong...well, way to go anyway!!!!

KF


----------



## JB03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yup that makes her FC-AFC Dr. Copper Phd MH!!!!!!!!!
Shes a remarkable animal.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Wayne and Copper

She ran an awesome water blind this morning. I did not see the water marks.

Sure is beautiful country down there.

Chad


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

CO-PPER DAWG!!!!!!! Way to go Copper and Wayne - we are so thrilled for you!
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WAY TO GO WAYNE AND THAT MARVELOUS MARKER DR. COPPER!! OH CORRECTION FC-AFC DR. COPPER...CONGRATS TO YOU WAYNE!! BRENDA AND KENNY
________
Free Xxx Movies


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Snowbird Qual (aka the Chesapeake Specialty ? five started and four jammed, if my notes are right)
61 dogs were listed in the program, I?m not sure if there were any scratches.
28 called back after the first/second series
15 called back from the third
First ? Chase, Andy Attar
Second ? Cree, Kevin Cheff
Third ? Doc, Dave Smith
Fourth ? Daisy, Jackie Mertens
R.J. ? Yada, Paul Brown (You fellas are on a roll!!!)
Jams
Eider, Mike Berube
Nell, Patti Roberts
Sport, Sandy Dollar
Nitro, Paul Brown
Punch, Pattie Roberts
Shandy, Andy Attar
Hoss, Becky Mills
Shooter, Paul Brown
Amanda, George Fiebelkorn
Raven, Wayne Curtis


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Snowbird Qual
> Jams
> Eider, Mike Berube
> Nell, Patti Roberts
> ...


Congrats on finishing AGAIN! Keep hanging in there til the end, and one day will be YOUR (and Hoss's) DAY.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats to jammin' Hoss & Becky! Way to start out the year 
I see another golden in that list of JAMS--looks like a good weekend for the minority breeds.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS, BECKY!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice Job Hoss and Becky!

John


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

*Good Job*

congratulations to Howard Simson Kevin Cheff and L&L's Black Tie Affair for Getting a second in the open .All before his third birthday ....Way to go team Flint River ....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks, Y'all! I think Hoss is finally starting to see the connection between being a good boy and going to Dairy Queen. 
And Lee, I second you - Tie is such a nice dog and Kevin does a GREAT job.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO BECKY AND HOSS*  

Hopefully, getting a placement is in the near future for you and Hoss!!!

Paula


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Small brag from the Derby. Lynn Troy handled two dogs in the Derby, and finished them 1st and 2nd. Those dogs were:

1st: Dixie, owned by me 
2nd: Auti, owned by Kyle & Megan Krueger

Sorry, I don't have the other placements or JAMS (I was too excited to ask when I got the call yesterday). This was Dixie's last Derby, and she finished it in style.


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Good Job*



Lee W said:


> congratulations to Howard Simson Kevin Cheff and L&L's Black Tie Affair for Getting a second in the open .All before his third birthday ....Way to go team Flint River ....


Thanks Lee,

Its pretty exciting when a young dog places in an Open. Kevin has done a fantastic job training Tie and I'm sure we will continue to have success in the future.

Howard


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Wayne Dodson & Becky Mills.


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

CONGRATS to Becky and Hoss and to Kyle and Dixie! Way to go!!!


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Howard

Congrats!!!! I was litle confused as the placings had Cree down but then Lee's post said Tie. You have one hell of a young dog there. There may be a stud fee or 2 coming from me!!!! We have to talk.

Mike LaFond
Baby Duck Labradors


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Snowbird*

way to go Copper, Becky and Kevin! Sounds like it was a great weekend and i know the weather was perfect!
dave and marty


----------



## carolp (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulation to all, and especially Becky and Hoss!!
We missed you at our hunt test this past weekend, but at least our dogs were all picking up birds.

Carol


----------



## B Younglove (Nov 1, 2004)

Amateur Placements:

1st--Jaybar Click On--Jerry Younglove
2nd--Ruffy--Carl Ruffalo
3rd--AFC FTCH AFTCH Justin Time Zoe's Nine-One-One--Barb Younglove
4th--FC AFC Wizard--Fred Kampo


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

B Younglove said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 
> 1st--Jaybar Click On--Jerry Younglove
> 2nd--Ruffy--Carl Ruffalo
> ...



Congratultions Barb. Do you know if there were any JAMS?

Paula


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Way to go Barb and Jerry, fred and carl!
from dave and Marty


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

*Congratulations Becky and Hoss*


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

B Younglove said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 
> 1st--Jaybar Click On--Jerry Younglove
> 2nd--Ruffy--Carl Ruffalo
> ...


Congratulations Barb & Jerry!

Howard


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Snowbird*

Anybody know what dog Kevin Cheff took 2nd with in the Derby?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

Dave,

I hope Kevin didn't have a dog who took 2nd in the Derby. Nothing against Kevin, but I was told our dog placed 2nd  I don't know any other results other then what Kyle B listed on page 2. EntryExpress hasn't posted full results yet.

Kyle


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Snowbird*



Dave Kress said:


> Anybody know what dog Kevin Cheff took 2nd with in the Derby?


Dave,

Kevin got a 2nd in the Open With Tie and a 2nd in the Qualifying with Cree. No placings in the Derby.

Howard


----------



## carolp (Nov 23, 2004)

Kyle, congratulations on Dixie's derby win. Best of luck in future trials.

And thanks for all your help at our hunt test, see you in April!

Carol


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Barb & Jerry
congrats on Surge & Emma 
Glynn


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion guys and I certainly did not want to take away from anyones success. 
Howard - great for you guys with Ty!
dave K.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats Kyle & Kyle! And Becky too!

-Kristie


----------

